# Coronavirus Crooks!



## Packerjohn (Nov 6, 2020)

Corvid-19 has become a blessing in disguise to many crooks who are more than happy to relieve you of your money.  Here are just some of the approaches used to fleece the ignorant:
1. Cleaning or heating services offering duct cleaning services or air filters to protect from Covid-19.
2. Someone who says they are from the Centers for Disease Control or the World Health Organization offering fake lists for sale of Covid-19 infected people in your neighbourhood.
3. A public health agency giving false results saying you have been tested positive for Covid-19 & tricking you into confirming your health card and credit card numbers for a prescription.  
4. Sales people offering fast Covid-19 tests for sale.
5. People saying they are from the Red Cross & asking for a donation.
6. Loan sharks offering you debt consolidation while you are unemployed.

It's your money but remember that there is power in being educated & world-wise.


----------



## 911 (Nov 6, 2020)

This reminds me of an event that happened several years back. Two buddies dressed in jeans and flannel shirts go looking for a Christmas tree one early Sunday morning. They pulled into a place that was once a gas station, but now is empty, however, it's being used as a spot to sell Christmas trees. They found a tree that looked pretty nice, so the one fellow held it up while the other fellow looked it over by standing back away from it. 

In the meantime, another car pulls in and the people get out and are looking at trees, as well. They find the tree they liked. The trees all had their price tag tied onto the tree. Their tree was tagged at $40.00, so they went over to our first two men and handed the one fellow 2 twenty dollar bills, tied the tree inside their trunk and left. 

A few minutes later, another guy pulls into the lot, finds a tree that is tagged at $60, throws it into the bed of his truck, hands the same man the money and leaves. So now, these 2 guys that were there first have a total of $100. They had no idea what to do, so they went down to the local police station, told the officer the story of how they got the money and handed it to the officer. 

Instead of thanking these men for their honesty, he arrests them for theft, receiving stolen proper and 2 other charges. Once the cops were able to get in touch with the owner and spoke with him, he declined to press charges, so the 2 men were released. The tree owner gave the men each $20 and thanked them for being so honest. 

I guess the spirit of Christmas was with him.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 7, 2020)

911 said:


> This reminds me of an event that happened several years back. Two buddies dressed in jeans and flannel shirts go looking for a Christmas tree one early Sunday morning. They pulled into a place that was once a gas station, but now is empty, however, it's being used as a spot to sell Christmas trees. They found a tree that looked pretty nice, so the one fellow held it up while the other fellow looked it over by standing back away from it.
> 
> In the meantime, another car pulls in and the people get out and are looking at trees, as well. They find the tree they liked. The trees all had their price tag tied onto the tree. Their tree was tagged at $40.00, so they went over to our first two men and handed the one fellow 2 twenty dollar bills, tied the tree inside their trunk and left.
> 
> ...


That story has a lot of holes. Why wouldn't they just tell the people who tired to pay them that they didn't own the lot?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 7, 2020)

Anytime something like this crops up, the crooks will take advantage.


----------

